# Living in Phitsanulok



## Giiftz

We are looking for interview participants for Phitsanulok project with 3000 bath compensation 

Teak research co.,Ltd is working on research project to understand life and lifestyle of people in Phitsanulok to develop real estate project that suitable and improving well being for locals in Phitsanulok 

Criteria

1. Currently living in Phitsanulok. 
2. Have been living in Phitsanulok for 1-5 years or more than 5 years 
3. Single, married with children, married without children, or divorce.

4. Be able to participate in In depth interview : participating an interview to understand the context of Phitsanulok city, which we would like you to choose your favorite/ recommended places or your home to have an interview with us as well as introducing this place to us. The interview will happen during 23rd- 27th May 2022

During interview we will record video, audio and photographs which will be use in research study only. 

If you interested please fill in your information here (hand pointing right) เเบบคัดเลือกอาสาสมัคร โครงการศึกษาและออกแบบพื้นที่สำหรับคนพิษณุโลก
Or contract to my phone number : 082289499


----------

